# How to make a travel video



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

So a game programmer makes his fortune and decides to burn it traveling around the world. Over the course of three years, he proceeds to make the greatest travelogue video I've ever seen:






It really picks up after a minute. Click on the high quality link just below the video to watch it in much better resolution. Enjoy!


----------

